# Stock 18" Wheels with BFG Tires



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

What are a set of very nice used factory 18" wheels with BFG KDW tires (lots of tread remaining) worth? I'm in the processing of getting some new custom wheels with new tires and want to sell my stock set up?

All opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm seen them vary so much in price on the forums. GTO owners seem to be willing to pay too much for used stuff lol. $600 curbed to $1000 mint with tires.

Keep in mind you can get remanucatured 18s online for $200-$250 each.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I think $600-$1000 is optimistic. If you really want to sell, you'll probably have to go lower.

For reference....
I was able to pick up (4) 17" wheels with 5/32's of tread left... and pretty clean wheels (almost no rash) for a grand total of under $300. All by watching the forum.

It all comes down to how patient you are... and how impatient the buyer is.



BOB


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BobS said:


> I think $600-$1000 is optimistic. If you really want to sell, you'll probably have to go lower.
> 
> For reference....
> I was able to pick up (4) 17" wheels with 5/32's of tread left... and pretty clean wheels (almost no rash) for a grand total of under $300. All by watching the forum.
> ...


He is selling 18s not 17s. Big price difference between the 2.


----------



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the input on pricing. These wheels will be listed For Sale as soon as I get my new custom wheels, properly in a week or so. They really are in nice condition with a very nice set of BFG KDW's If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

CycloneGTO said:


> What are a set of very nice used factory 18" wheels with BFG KDW tires (lots of tread remaining) worth? I'm in the processing of getting some new custom wheels with new tires and want to sell my stock set up?
> 
> All opinions are greatly appreciated!


Since it a popular upgrade for guys with 17's, and wheel fitment is abit problem with these cars, 600 on the LOW end, depending on tire condition, a grand is within reason, if the wheels aren't scuff up


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*selling Panthers*

I am looking for a complete set of Factory 18"s for my 06 but, I want to trade the present aftermarket 18"s
Have you bought other wheels?
Selling/trading Panther Valera chromes with 235/40ZR x 18's-
You can see em at Panther website


----------



## MountainGTO (May 2, 2009)

Are you still looking to get rid of the stock 18s?


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

pics of the stock 18s with tires?????


----------

